# Valium, super happy magic pill, or placebo effect?



## misticknight (Jun 14, 2008)

I just got prescribed 5mg of Valium from my doctor, about litrally 10 seconds after i took the first pill my anxiety pretty much died. an hour later i feel halfway drunk....in a good way. although theres a slight brainzaps happening i dont mind i havent felt this good in a wihle. anyone else on this pill with similar results, and if so how long did they last, something tells me this is to good to be true and i might be tricking myself into believing im benefiting.


----------



## cristina1226 (Jan 22, 2010)

lol, they are great, thats why there highly addictive too! so be careful


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm not a dr, but I've been taking Xanax for almost 10 years now. I've heard Valium and Xanax can have similar effects when diagnosed for anxiety. The first time I took it, I thought I was in heaven. The stuff must have been made for me. The effects wore off pretty quickly, & now I use it mostly before social situations where I know I'm going to be in trouble. Which is a lot of them. Actually, I take it as prescribed but when a situation comes up I take more. I wouldn't recommend doing that, though. With me it got to the point where my SA was getting progresivley worse, and the Xanax just wasn't doing anything anymore on a day-to-day basis.

My impression of Xanax after taking it for 10 years is it's kind of a dangerous drug, and definitely psychologically addictive, maybe physically addictive as well. In 10 years I have not missed one dose of this medication. Not one. I would be really careful with something as powerful as Valium.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

something too good to be true...usually is.


----------



## cristina1226 (Jan 22, 2010)

how do you even get a dr to keep prescribing you xanax for that long (10 years) i cant even get a doc to give it to me temporarly, i have SAD, and i was given only 5 - 5mg valium from my obgyn , and it worked great but i took 10mg because 5mg did almost nothing to me. And then i went to a phsychiatrist and she didnt want to do it instead she gave me celexa with inderal which made me feel horrible, like a zombie, it was very scary so i stopped next day, theen she prescribed me buspar, i will be picking it up tomorrow from pharamacy, so idk how it works yet. only 5mg a day she prescribed.it sucks i probably so go see another doc. , she treated me as if i have been using benzos for a long time and am addicted to them, and thats not the case, i just tryed then a month ago and i was satified with the effect. just want to live a normal life, im not lookinf for a high whatsoever i have two kids to take care of, and i need a relief from this..


----------



## misticknight (Jun 14, 2008)

i think there really strict the Dr that prescribed me this wasn't going to at first, i had to beg him not to prescribe another pill like celapram or effexor, and then he said he'll give me one cycle and only one, i wont be getting anymore prescriptions from him. i probably wont go to another Dr again to get more though, as some people warned here, i dont want to get addicted to it, i just needed it cause i've been really anxious lately, i blanked out yesterday and vomitted 3 times this morning thanks to anxiety, i havent been this bad in about a year.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

cristina1226 said:


> how do you even get a dr to keep prescribing you xanax for that long (10 years) i cant even get a doc to give it to me temporarly, i have SAD, and i was given only 5 - 5mg valium from my obgyn , and it worked great but i took 10mg because 5mg did almost nothing to me. And then i went to a phsychiatrist and she didnt want to do it instead she gave me celexa with inderal which made me feel horrible, like a zombie, it was very scary so i stopped next day, theen she prescribed me buspar, i will be picking it up tomorrow from pharamacy, so idk how it works yet. only 5mg a day she prescribed.it sucks i probably so go see another doc. , she treated me as if i have been using benzos for a long time and am addicted to them, and thats not the case, i just tryed then a month ago and i was satified with the effect. just want to live a normal life, im not lookinf for a high whatsoever i have two kids to take care of, and i need a relief from this..


It was actually his suggestion. It was my idea to keep taking it for 10 yrs, but he couldn't argue with me. He's a family dr, and has no interest in the therapy aspect of getting better. I think part of it is that he's afraid of being sued. No, really.

My SA used to be easy to hide, but has quickly gotten worse over the years. It's very apparent when I see him at his office that I'm a nervous wreck. It's no act...I can't stand being outside my own house anymore. Doctors scare the hell out of me.

I also had a panic attack at work about a year ago and was taken to the ER by ambulance. I couldn't breathe and my BP and heart rate were through the roof. I went unconscious for a short time.

I think he prescribes it because he doesn't know what else to do for me, but that trainwreck of a person that comes to his office every now and then must need *something.*

i really wouldn't wish taking something so addictive on anyone though. I can't stop taking it now. Like I said, I have to binge on it now to have the same effect.


----------



## Ash09 (Apr 27, 2009)

Tried diazepam but 20mg didn't have any effect on me.


----------



## stealyourface722 (Aug 31, 2008)

benzodiazapines cheat people out of personal growth in my opinion, they just numb uncomfortable feelings.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

misticknight said:


> about litrally *10 seconds* after


Assuming you didn't go full-junkie and crush up the pill and IV it, yeah, it's at least partially placebo. It works fast... but not *that* fast.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

stealyourface722 said:


> benzodiazapines cheat people out of personal growth in my opinion, they just numb uncomfortable feelings.


I'd have to agree with this, although this is just my experience and there are some people benzos will be right for. I was completely anxiety-free and uninhibited, but at the cost of dulling my emotions and cognitive ability, and developing a dependency that took many months of agony to resolve.

There was also the addiction problem; anxiety and calm became black and white, the normal variation in anxiety being replaced with an artificial scale of how much benzo had been taken, and any outside influence became a lot less relevant. Even situations where anxiety is normal could be handled in a state of relaxation. It's quite hard to say no to that feeling, or to recognise the downside to it, if you suffer from bad anxiety (and the mental impairment from benzos makes it even harder).


----------



## dawn1121 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have good results with xanex, I only take them when I really need them. So far I haven't had any problem with getting them. But when I get them I treat them like gold. I wish I could take them all the time but then I would get dependant or they would not work anymore. I'm doing well on wellbutrin, well enough, I should say because at least my panic atttacks have stopped.


----------

